# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Ηλεκτρόδια κατάλληλα για μέτρηση αντίστασης υγρού

## alexis22

Καλησπέρα . Θέλω να  ρωτήσω ποιο υλικό είναι κατάλληλο για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως ηλεκτρόδιο μέτρησης αντίστασης υγρού . Πιο συγκεκριμένα θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω για φίλτρο νεροπαγίδας πετρελαίου σε όχημα ώστε να  προειδοποιεί για την ύπαρξη νερού προκειμένου να αδειαστεί . Κάτι έτοιμο από το εμπόριο για το συγκεκριμένο φίλτρο δεν υπάρχει . Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί Arduino για τη μέτρηση της αντίστασης .Σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω σύρμα χρωμονικελίνης σαν δύο ακίδες δίπλα-δίπλα που θα γίνει μέτρηση της μεταξύ τους αντίστασης  μέσα σε πετρέλαιο , σε μείγμα νερού-πετρελαίου και σε νερό. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν τη γνώμη σας για την ιδέα μου και αν έχετε κάτι άλλο να προτείνετε. Τα ηλεκτρόδια πρέπει να είναι ανθεκτικά στο νερό και το πετρέλαιο και μικρής διαμέτρου ( θα τοποθετηθουν στο φίλτρο μέσω μιας τρυπημένης βίδας Μ8 .
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## IRF

Τα κανονικά ηλεκτρόδια μέτρησης αγωγιμότητας υγρών είναι δυστυχώς από πορώδη λευκόχρυσο(μη διαβώσιμο-ακριβό -δύσχρηστο)
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο απλό, σε τι τάσεις υποβάλεις τα ηλεκτρόδια για να μετρήσεις αγωγιμότητα(αν είναι μιλιβόλτ;-1 βολτ ;διάβρωση;απόθεση στα ηλεκτρόδιαΝα σκεφτείς οτι σε πραγματικες συνθηκες η μετρηση αντιστασης υγρου γινεται με AC(διαφόρων συχνοτήτων) ώστε να μην έχουμε πολώσεις αποθέσεις των συστατικών του νερού ειδικά μόνο στο ένα ηλεκτόδιο.Επίσης από τις αποθέσεις μετάλλων πάνω στα ηλεκτρόδια μπορεί να σου τροποποιεί σημαντικά τις τιμές.Η αρχική διαβροχή με πετρέλαιο μπορεί να κάνει τα ηλεκτρόδια αδιάβροχα και να μην σου δείχνουν τίποτα μετά.Δοκίμασε αρχικά με ράβδους τιτανίου ή βολφραμίου TIG που δεν οξειδώνονται.Πρέπει να κάνεις αρχικά πειράματα γιατί είναι δυαδικό μείγμα δεν είναι μόνο πετρέλαιο ή μόνο νερό.Γιατι αρντουίνο ένα τρανσίστορ+ ρελές αρκεί

----------

FILMAN (21-03-17), 

klik (20-03-17)

----------


## klik

Εγώ θα δοκίμαζα με επιχρυσωμένο σύρμα (από χρυσοχοείο) ή επάργυρο (από μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών που χρησιμοποιούσαμε και στους πομπούς). Χρησιμοποίησε πολύ μικρή τάση και απαραίτητα με αντιστροφή πολικότητας (μπορείς να έχεις πόλωση με αντιστάσεις +/- και είσοδο για να κάνεις μέτρηση και μετά να γυρνάς σε οδήγηση (output με ανάστροφη πολικότητα -/+) ώστε να αλλάζεις την πολικότητα (με ίσες αντιστάσεις). Φυσικά θα πρέπει να κρατήσεις duty cycle 50%. Τιτάνιο και αλουμίνιο σχηματίζουν μια λεπτή στρώση οξειδίου που σταματά την περαιτέρω διάβρωση και επιβαρύνει σημαντικά την αγωγιμότητα τους. 

Σε πετρέλαιο δεν έχω δουλέψει με κάποιον τύπο ηλεκτροδίου για να σου πω εμπειρία. Η εμπειρία μου προέρχεται από εμφανιστήρια φίλμ και τσίγκων (βασικά και όξινα διαλύματα).

----------

FILMAN (21-03-17)

----------


## alexis22

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας . Θα τις δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα. Δεκτές και άλλες προτάσεις. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

και γιατί δεν κάνεις το ποιο απλό που έχουν και τα αυτοκίνητα. αντί για ηλεκτρόδια έχουν απλά κάτι σαν φλοτερ. πχ μπορείς να βρεις ή να φτιάξεις σε κάτι πλαστικό που θα είναι ποιο βαρύ από το πετρέλαιο και ποιο ελαφρύ από το νερό. έτσι ανεβαίνοντας η στάθμη του νερού θα φτάνει σε κάποιο ύψος που θα το διαβάζει με κάποιο αισθητήρα. μπορεί να είναι πχ κάποιος χαλ σενσορ έχοντας εσωτερικά στην φούσκα σου κάποιο μαγνήτη ή και να διακόπτης κάποιο αισθητήρα υπέρυθρου σαν αυτό που έχουν οι εκτυπωτές και τα ποντίκια στην ρόδα τους.

----------


## alexis22

Το κυριότερο είναι η τεράστια έλειψη χώρου. Τα ηλεκτρόδια θα βγαίνουν το πολύ 5 χιλιοστά από τη βίδα μέσα στο φίλτρο

----------


## alexis22

> και γιατί δεν κάνεις το ποιο απλό που έχουν και τα αυτοκίνητα. αντί για ηλεκτρόδια έχουν απλά κάτι σαν φλοτερ. πχ μπορείς να βρεις ή να φτιάξεις σε κάτι πλαστικό που θα είναι ποιο βαρύ από το πετρέλαιο και ποιο ελαφρύ από το νερό. έτσι ανεβαίνοντας η στάθμη του νερού θα φτάνει σε κάποιο ύψος που θα το διαβάζει με κάποιο αισθητήρα. μπορεί να είναι πχ κάποιος χαλ σενσορ έχοντας εσωτερικά στην φούσκα σου κάποιο μαγνήτη ή και να διακόπτης κάποιο αισθητήρα υπέρυθρου σαν αυτό που έχουν οι εκτυπωτές και τα ποντίκια στην ρόδα τους.



Το κυριότερο είναι η τεράστια έλειψη χώρου. Τα ηλεκτρόδια θα βγαίνουν το πολύ 5 χιλιοστά από τη βίδα μέσα στο φίλτρο

----------


## pstratos

Για αγωγιμότητα θες AC και inox 316. Τι αγωγιμότητες περιμένεις να δείς? Μια άλλη μέθοδος είναι να πας με χωρητικότητα. Το νερό είναι πολύ διηλεκτρικότερο του diesel. Μονωμένα ηλεκτρόδια = οπλισμοί πυκνωτή. Μετράς χωρητικότητα, και οταν αυξάνει έχεις νερό. Ενναλακτικά ίσως σου δουλέψουν και capacity proximity sensor, αλλά θα είναι δύσκολο να ρυθμίσεις ευαισθησία

----------


## lepouras

σκέτο φίλτρο? νεροπαγίδα δεν θα έχεις? και το φίλτρο πόσο μικρο θα είναι? στο λέω γιατί πχ στο δικό μου που είναι πετρέλαιο το φίλτρο είναι και νεροπαγίδα αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου μικρό και έχει αισθητήρα για όταν μαζέψει νερό για να το αδειάζεις μέσο μικρής βαλβίδας που έχει από κάτω.

----------


## IRF

Ίσως γίνεται και αλλιώς led κατάλληλου χρώματος σε μικρή απόσταση απέναντι από(μέγιστη απορρόφηση πράσινου πετρελαίου στο κόκκινο) -φωτοαντίσταση(υποθέτω ότι το νερό διαφανές απορροφά πολύ λιγότερο από το πετρέλαιο.Ετσι παντα θα εισαι σε συγκεκριμενα ορια τιμων καλυτερα απο το ορια της αγωγιμοτητας που μπλέκουν ενα σωρο φαινόμενα

----------


## gchal

> Ίσως γίνεται και αλλιώς led κατάλληλου χρώματος σε μικρή απόσταση απέναντι από(μέγιστη απορρόφηση πράσινου πετρελαίου στο κόκκινο) -φωτοαντίσταση(υποθέτω ότι το νερό διαφανές απορροφά πολύ λιγότερο από το πετρέλαιο.Ετσι παντα θα εισαι σε συγκεκριμενα ορια τιμων καλυτερα απο το ορια της αγωγιμοτητας που μπλέκουν ενα σωρο φαινόμενα



Λοιπόν όλες οι απαντήσεις σωστές.Εγώ προτείνω ένα ηλεκτρόδιο καρβουνικό στις διαστάσεις που σου επιτρέπει η κατασκευή (το κανονικό είναι 10mmX10mm ) με σύστημα εναλλασσομένου ρεύματος για την ανάγνωση, μια gate mos cd4093 με smith triger και ένα relay. Τελείωσες.

----------

FILMAN (21-03-17)

----------


## vasilllis

Εγω προτεινω να αγορασεις ενα ετοιμο γιατι με αυτες τις πατεντες δυσκολα θα βγαλεις ακρη

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.thalassashop.com/%CF%85%C...=0&pagesize=24

Ενα παραδειγμα με αισθητηριο.εχει και η racor τετοια,αν και πλεον τουλχιατον στην αττικη λιγα προβληματα οφειλονται στα νερα.ποιο πολυ ειναι οι μυκητες.

----------


## alexis22

> Για αγωγιμότητα θες AC και inox 316. Τι αγωγιμότητες περιμένεις να δείς? Μια άλλη μέθοδος είναι να πας με χωρητικότητα. Το νερό είναι πολύ διηλεκτρικότερο του diesel. Μονωμένα ηλεκτρόδια = οπλισμοί πυκνωτή. Μετράς χωρητικότητα, και οταν αυξάνει έχεις νερό. Ενναλακτικά ίσως σου δουλέψουν και capacity proximity sensor, αλλά θα είναι δύσκολο να ρυθμίσεις ευαισθησία



Καλή ιδέα θα τη δοκιμάσω. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## alexis22

> σκέτο φίλτρο? νεροπαγίδα δεν θα έχεις? και το φίλτρο πόσο μικρο θα είναι? στο λέω γιατί πχ στο δικό μου που είναι πετρέλαιο το φίλτρο είναι και νεροπαγίδα αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου μικρό και έχει αισθητήρα για όταν μαζέψει νερό για να το αδειάζεις μέσο μικρής βαλβίδας που έχει από κάτω.



Το όχημα έχει φίλτρο συρμάτινο νεροπαγίδα και μετά το φίλτρο ακαρθασιών. Αισθητήρας δεν υπάρχει το όχημα είναι παλιό (κατασκευή 1995).

----------


## alexis22

> Ίσως γίνεται και αλλιώς led κατάλληλου χρώματος σε μικρή απόσταση απέναντι από(μέγιστη απορρόφηση πράσινου πετρελαίου στο κόκκινο) -φωτοαντίσταση(υποθέτω ότι το νερό διαφανές απορροφά πολύ λιγότερο από το πετρέλαιο.Ετσι παντα θα εισαι σε συγκεκριμενα ορια τιμων καλυτερα απο το ορια της αγωγιμοτητας που μπλέκουν ενα σωρο φαινόμενα



Δυστυχώς ούτε δοκιμή μπορώ να κάνω λόγω έλειψης χώρου , όπως γράφω πιο πάνω.

----------


## alexis22

> Εγω προτεινω να αγορασεις ενα ετοιμο γιατι με αυτες τις πατεντες δυσκολα θα βγαλεις ακρη




Έτοιμο δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει .

----------


## alexis22

> http://www.thalassashop.com/%CF%85%C...=0&pagesize=24
> 
> Ενα παραδειγμα με αισθητηριο.εχει και η racor τετοια,αν και πλεον τουλχιατον στην αττικη λιγα προβληματα οφειλονται στα νερα.ποιο πολυ ειναι οι μυκητες.



Η ιδέα αφορά στρατ. οχήματα και το νερό είναι σίγουρα το προβλημα . Άλλο φίλτρο δεν μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί και θέλω να φτιάξω μια προειδοποίηση  ( αν τα καταφέρω ) για την πρόληψη βλαβών .

----------


## IRF

Αφού είναι για στρατιωτικό όχημα ας κάνουμε τα πράγματα απλά.Για ηλεκτρόδια βάζεις δυο επιχρωμιωνένες ή επινικελωμένες βίδες ή ότι αντέχει σε ρεζερβουάρ με πετρέλαιο/νερό σε όποια απόσταση σε βολεύει την κατασκευή. Δεν χρειάζεται αρντουίνο ένα τρανσίστορ  π.χ. darlington BC516-517 τα  ηλεκτρόδια-βίδες και ένα λεντάκι.

----------


## vasilllis

> Η ιδέα αφορά στρατ. οχήματα και το νερό είναι σίγουρα το προβλημα . Άλλο φίλτρο δεν μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί και θέλω να φτιάξω μια προειδοποίηση  ( αν τα καταφέρω ) για την πρόληψη βλαβών .



Xωρις να εχω αποψη για το οχημα που θες μπορει να μπει και κατι τετοιο https://www.google.gr/url?sa=i&rct=j...90252052510859
ειναι σε αντικατασταση το βιδακι το πλαστικο που εχουν τα φιλτρα με υδατοσυλλεκτη.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Σε μια προσφατη ιδια εφαρμογη χρησιμοποιησαμε το αισθητηριο ψυκτικου υγρου του passat:
https://www.maxxparts.gr/media/catal.../35-674480.jpg

Το βρισκεις στη Φραντζη εως και 2,5 € στα μεταχειρισμενα. Κοβεις οτι δεν χρειαζεσαι και κρατας τα ηλεκτροδια του.
Για controller χρησιμοποιησαμε τον: RM35LM33MW της Shneider (24VDC)
Δουλευει απροβληματιστα.

----------


## alexis22

> Xωρις να εχω αποψη για το οχημα που θες μπορει να μπει και κατι τετοιο https://www.google.gr/url?sa=i&rct=j...90252052510859
> ειναι σε αντικατασταση το βιδακι το πλαστικο που εχουν τα φιλτρα με υδατοσυλλεκτη.



Ακριβώς κάτι τέτοιο ψάχω . Περισσοτερα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά; Από Nissan Maxima είναι;  Που μπορώ να το βρω;

----------


## alexis22

> Σε μια προσφατη ιδια εφαρμογη χρησιμοποιησαμε το αισθητηριο ψυκτικου υγρου του passat:
> https://www.maxxparts.gr/media/catal.../35-674480.jpg
> 
> Το βρισκεις στη Φραντζη εως και 2,5 € στα μεταχειρισμενα. Κοβεις οτι δεν χρειαζεσαι και κρατας τα ηλεκτροδια του.
> Για controller χρησιμοποιησαμε τον: RM35LM33MW της Shneider (24VDC)
> Δουλευει απροβληματιστα.



Αυτός σαν πάσο αποκλείεται να χωράει όπως το βλέπω στην εικόνα. Το πάσο της νεροπαγίδας είναι Μ8 και μπορει να γίνει Μ10 άντε το πολύ Μ12.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Το πασο σιγουρα δεν χωραει. Πρεπει να κοψεις να κρατησεις μονο τα ηλεκτροδια και να τα προσαρμοσεις στο συστημα σου.
Στο προτεινω μονο σαν οικονομικη και πρακτικη λυση καθως τα ηλεκτροδια του ειναι λιγα χιλιοστα σε μηκος

----------


## alexis22

> Το πασο σιγουρα δεν χωραει. Πρεπει να κοψεις να κρατησεις μονο τα ηλεκτροδια και να τα προσαρμοσεις στο συστημα σου.
> Στο προτεινω μονο σαν οικονομικη και πρακτικη λυση καθως τα ηλεκτροδια του ειναι λιγα χιλιοστα σε μηκος



Ευχαριστώ πολύ . Από ποιο Passat  είναι; Γιατί είμαι Αλεξανδρούπολη και από μεταχειρισμένα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Για να ζητήσω από κανένα φίλο να μου στείλει.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ακριβώς κάτι τέτοιο ψάχω . Περισσοτερα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά; Από Nissan Maxima είναι;  Που μπορώ να το βρω;



ιδεα  δεν εχω.κοιτα και αυτο https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-12639...Q1RD5EQNPW4GNA
με φλοτερ.Για τετοιες λεπτομερειες κανε ενα τηλ Π αμπατζης.Exei tτην αντιπροσωπεια donaltson.Πες του ποιο φιλτρο εχεις και οτι θες αιθητηριο να σε κατατοπισει.

----------


## qiwating

Εγω προτεινω να αγορασεις ενα ετοιμο

----------


## mikemtb

Τώρα εσύ πιστεύεις ότι βοήθησες?
ΛοΛ 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk
Edit: don't feed the troll LoL 
Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί

----------

